# Help a neanderthal?



## english210 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mods, please move to whatever thread is more appropriate if I'm asking in the wrong place...Thanks.

I have never had any trouble hooking up any system I've ever had, but for some reason, I have a major mental block when it comes to jumping into this area of 'reading' the room my system is in, and attempting to tune it. All the graphs, diagrams etc leave me with blurred vision and no clue....

So, after I win the UMIK giveaway one of these months (power of positive thinking), can someone direct me to the 'dummies' thread on what other equipment I'll need, how I can be sure it's compatible and high enough quality, etc....???

TIA


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Click back one page and see Post #2 in the “miniDSP UMIK-1” sticky thread.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## english210 (Sep 5, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Click back one page and see Post #2 in the “miniDSP UMIK-1” sticky thread.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Great thanks! So that would mean I don't need anything else, except the mic (when I win that), and the REW download?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That would appear to be the case. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## english210 (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool. I think I can handle that... Thanks!! :T


----------

